# lack of appetite, personality changes while teething - 4 months



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

When Bear was teething, we soaked his kibble in warm water for 10 mins prior to feeding him. His teeth hurt, so biting the hard kibble may be to much for him. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Chester was off when he was teething, he was grouchy and played with his kibble, dropping it out of his mouth..it looked like he was trying to suck it rather than chew it but like Murphy, he wasn't bothered about eating although he's never been a food type dog admittedly. We soaked his kibble a little. He was however off his food more than usual. Bless him, I hope he feels better soon. It seems the vet has checked various possibilities so I hope it's just that he's teething and it will all feel better soon.
Keep him hydrated, check his gums don't become pale and keep him cool. I love his crate and dog door, fantastic! If in doubt, call the vet again but if his tummy has settled hopefully that was a one of incident 
Hes gorgeous!


----------



## Wenderwoman (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm glad you posted something because my puppy seems to be doing the same thing. Her front teeth came in alright but once she lost her fangs, she seems to be losing interest in food. She's 4 1/2 months. She loves to chew on ice. We call it puppy crack because she really goes bonkers for it.

She also seems to be going through a huge growth spurt right now too and she seems a bit more tired than before.

She has a checkup at the vet next week so I'm going to talk to the vet just to make sure everything seems normal.

I'm pretty sure it's just a growing phase and having all but one fang gone must leave her gums pretty sore and make it difficult for her to eat.


----------



## astomb (Dec 28, 2013)

Wenderwoman:

Ever have two teeth pulled at one time? Multiply that by three and that is what is happening to your pup. it will be over for you in a few weeks and she will be back to normal.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Sorry your puppy is having such a hard time. The new teeth will come in so fast - he won't have to suffer too long.

I am so lucky that my pup breezed through teething. He had all his baby teeth out by 4.5 months and by 5 months all permanent teeth in. He gulped his food regardless of teething. 

Good luck, hang in there puppy


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Yes, definitely noticed the personality change. Once the big molars were thru he was back to his sweet self. During the really painful time, tho, he was misery walking on paws.

I definitely think some puppies are more sensitive than others. Just like people...some people carry on when they don't feel good and other just shut down until they feel better. Others get cranky. We had cranky.


----------



## Mos20 (Jun 9, 2013)

The past 2 days my 3 month old puppy has slept way more than her normal and it was a really deep, knocked out kind of sleep. She got up to go to the bathroom and to have meals but basically slept about 9 hours today. She finally perked up for a little while around 5 this afternoon for some play. No vomit, and no diarrhea or anything but of course, I'm worried about her. It's been 12 years since I've had a puppy and forget if this is the normal from growth spurts or teething etc.. any thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## Mos20 (Jun 9, 2013)

She was back to full energy the next morning. Unbelievable. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kelli M (Jul 12, 2014)

My Toby is 4 1/2 months, teething and not quite himself either. Funny you mention the eating changes because Toby does that to! He's eating less even tho we put water in his food, and I just noticed yesterday all the teeth missing/coming in at once. He's more naughty and even having more "accidents" in the house...like 5 minutes after he went potty outside! And this morning he's has looser stools. He's just like my boys were when they teethed! Guess I'll cut the pup some slack and give him some extra attention.


----------

